# Live baiting turkeys?



## bangbird (Feb 23, 2010)

Just curious.  What if someone was to allow a small food plot to grow up in knee high grass, then dump about 1000 crickets purchased from the bait store on it a week or so before the season.  Would that be baiting?  Not that I would do it, just read on another site where someone was planning on doing it.


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2010)

you have to break one of the crickets legs or they will run off....


----------



## howl (Feb 23, 2010)

Works better if you stake them out. That way they won't leave, but they can still chirp. Get you some 2x tippet and toothpicks. This and that floating decoy I described in another thread will fill your limit opening morning every time.


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2010)

ya can't break their legs????

how bout superglueing em to a grass stem???


----------



## BPR (Feb 23, 2010)

Where's the cricket expert when you need him?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 23, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but I've seen where people mention baiting with crickets. I had never heard of it before getting on this site. Does it actually work? Not that I would ever do it, but was just wondering if people do and if it works because it sounds pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 23, 2010)

It is ridiculous. And so was the person who started writing about it.

Good riddance.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 23, 2010)

id think they work better for fishN...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 23, 2010)

Nitro said:


> It is ridiculous. And so was the person who started writing about it.
> 
> Good riddance.





Turkeydoghunter said:


> id think they work better for fishN...



That's what I was thinking too. Thanks guys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2010)

A creek, some crickets, cane pole, shot gun, turkey shot, your favorite turkey calls, I think I'm on to something. LOL


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 23, 2010)

BPR said:


> Where's the cricket expert when you need him?



I think he is out getting more pictures from his trail-cam.


----------



## howl (Feb 23, 2010)

Y'all are ruining some perfectly good e-shenanigans with all this serious talk. 

Its not legal, and I wouldn't try it, but they used to successfully set limb lines for turkeys. Never did read how they got them off the hook...


----------



## silentK (Feb 24, 2010)

Nitro said:


> It is ridiculous. And so was the person who started writing about it.
> 
> Good riddance.




amen.....


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 24, 2010)

Nitro said:


> It is ridiculous. And so was the person who started writing about it.
> 
> Good riddance.



Come on over to the Sunnyside and critique his calls some time Nitro


----------



## tony32 (Feb 24, 2010)

this is funny i just had a guy tell me to do this the other day he said it really does work


----------



## Nitro (Feb 24, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> Come on over to the Sunnyside and critique his calls some time Nitro



No thanks.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 24, 2010)

on a warm night the turkeys can hear the crickets....from the roost and pin point them for in the morning


----------



## HuntNTails (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh and hey if you cant get those handy box calls and slates to work, just hide more crickets inside them. Thats probably the best way to go.


----------



## emtguy (Feb 24, 2010)

crickets...heck, im going to buy 2k of em a double my chances....


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 24, 2010)

Im going to use crickets and a  old fat hen tied out to show a Big Gobbler how to eat them. (LOL)


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2013)

crickets might help dem having trouble with field birds, but you got to have a high enuff cricket fence.


----------



## six (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd use cricket decoys, cheaper in the long run and they stay where you put them.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 8, 2013)

I put a tube in each of my field decoys, put a cork in the hole in the tail till I set em out and "CONSISTENTLY" limit out every year.

I have noticed a large number of Turkey Talk members on this thread and several more when I did a search for Trumpets a while back are banned!!! Did they have a free for all or something?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 8, 2013)

The hardest turkey to kill will always be my favorite.


----------



## wildman0517 (Feb 8, 2013)

I glue them to the grass blades


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 8, 2013)

I've made some 'cricket calls' if any of y'all want one. $24.95 to your door. They work better than corn.

        Bob


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 8, 2013)

I just use jelly beans and gummy worms. They like them better.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 8, 2013)

Nitro said:


> It is ridiculous. And so was the person who started writing about it.
> 
> Good riddance.



How prophetic.......


----------



## jscrapmetal (Feb 9, 2013)

Learn how to call and you wont need crickets.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 9, 2013)

jscrapmetal said:


> Learn how to call and you wont need crickets.



You mean learn the cricket call ? Chirp,chirp. ..I hope Will Primos doesn't read this.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 9, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> You mean learn the cricket call ? Chirp,chirp. ..I hope Will Primos doesn't read this.



Hey that would save me $3.50 a tube for each decoy!!!!


----------



## bangbird (Feb 9, 2013)

Nitro said:


> It is ridiculous. And so was the person who started writing about it.
> 
> Good riddance.



Me thinks Nitro is referring to the original person that started writing about it before I started this thread.   Or maybe he means me.  I dunna know 

If it was towards me man sorry I got you so upset lol


----------



## Killdee (Feb 9, 2013)

I think the reference is Nitro and the original guy are no longer with us, banned, one after the other. I dont think anyone is ridiculing you, just the subject.


----------



## turkeyslaya (Feb 12, 2013)

six said:


> I'd use cricket decoys, cheaper in the long run and they stay where you put them.



Took six's advice and bought every one they had. Sorry guys, you will have to fend for yourself!


----------



## six (Feb 12, 2013)

Your set.


----------



## Robert Harmon (Feb 12, 2013)

When you gents get through with all them crickets i need them so i can take all the grand kids a fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2013)

turkeyslaya said:


> Took six's advice and bought every one they had. Sorry guys, you will have to fend for yourself!




Thar ya go, be limiting out fer sure......Tbgator is keeping tabs on this thread.....


----------



## six (Feb 12, 2013)

I always got a kick out of some his postings.  Better than anything on TV.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 13, 2013)

Cricket prostaffer


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Feb 14, 2013)

it's works just as good if not better just using a cricket call


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2015)

Does this work for the fall season as well?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Does this work for the fall season as well?



Yes... Yes it does.


----------



## GLS (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's the MADD silent cricket caller.  It's a regular call with the metal clicker removed.  Use it like you'd use a regular call except also use a mouth call at the same time for best calling results.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 12, 2015)

I put my crickets on a hook and rod/reel.  When the bird hangs up out of range I reel the crickets in closer and the Gobblers give chase to the cricket.  
Then Ka-Bang!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 13, 2015)

*dump a million crickets*

silly

s&r


----------



## chefrific (Jul 13, 2015)

I can see it now...... The Primos R/C Jiminy Cricket


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 13, 2015)

howl said:


> Y'all are ruining some perfectly good e-shenanigans with all this serious talk.
> 
> Its not legal, and I wouldn't try it, but they used to successfully set limb lines for turkeys. Never did read how they got them off the hook...



You sure?  I can not find anything in the regs about it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 14, 2015)

It has been reported that placing the crickets then burning over the area quickly the day before the hunt will result in toasted crickets which are preferred by some particularly difficult birds.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> It has been reported that placing the crickets then burning over the area quickly the day before the hunt will result in toasted crickets which are preferred by some particularly difficult birds.



I like to burn first. That way the crickets are both more active and visible to the turkeys.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a lot less expensive if you pour your own crickets. They seem to be just as effective.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 14, 2015)

Ruger#3 said:


> It's a lot less expensive if you pour your own crickets. They seem to be just as effective.



But how do you flavor the crickets?


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 14, 2015)

emtguy said:


> crickets...heck, im going to buy 2k of em a double my chances....



It would be cheaper to buy turkey and thaw him out when needed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I like to burn first. That way the crickets are both more active and visible to the turkeys.



True, but if you will dump 600 pounds of cracked corn on the smoking ground and then the crickets, they will stay to eat the corn, then the turkeys eat the crickets, and then you can shoot the turkey bird and eat him. That whole circle of life thing just keeps on moving.


----------



## saltysenior (Jul 24, 2015)

funny,yes, but a guy who had a cricket farm north of Thomson told me he sold quite a bit to people who used them to hold turkeys.


----------

